# Thai: พูดภาษาไทยเก่งยังค่ะ



## sufler

Hello
Could anyone help me translate this Thai phrase: พูดภาษาไทยเก่งยังค่ะ
I can identify its components as พูด speak ภาษา language ไทย thai เก่ง skilled ยัง yet ค่ะ kha (polite word)

So now, how to put it all together? you are skilled in speaking thai, or you're not skilled yet?


----------



## ployolp

I think it's more like " Are you good at speaking Thai?" 
It shouldn't be translated as " you are not skilled yet?" because this sentence shows a bit of irritation that you are not skilled yet.
As the sentence in Thai, it only shows curiosity. It's a speaking phrase if you have to write it down with good language, it will be พูดภาษาไทยเก่งหรือยังคะ
ค่ะ is only used when reply to questions. คะ is used behind a question to makes it more polite.


----------



## EternoBGV

This sentence is used when you want to know if someone (foreigner) is good at speaking Thai in the present (after having learned to speak it, or having been living in Thailand for a time). And the correct spelling should be like what ployolp said, because "พูดภาษาไทยเก่งยังค่ะ" is considered ungrammatical.


----------



## sufler

Ok. Thank you guys, so as you can see the person was totally wrong asking me that, because I can't even understand a single Thai sentence


----------



## thaigirlza

In fact, this girl spell wrong the thai word "คะ" and "ค่ะ" ,
"คะ" is used in question --- and "ค่ะ" use in non question. So she should type พูดภาษาไทยเก่งยังคะ?
This sentence she trying to ask you "Are you good at speak Thai language yet/now?"

As I separated this sentence to make you understand bellow: 

พูดภาษาไทยเก่งยังคะ?

Pood : พูด: Speak, Say
Pa Sa Thai : ภาษาไทย: Thai Language
Kheng: เก่ง: Good, Better
Young Kha : ยังคะ : Yet, It's mean *Right Now, *or after you practiced are you good at this? and you can use ยังคะ whenever you want to ask someone about doing something like "are you...yet"




sufler said:


> Hello
> Could anyone help me translate this Thai phrase: พูดภาษาไทยเก่งยังค่ะ
> I can identify its components as พูด speak ภาษา language ไทย thai เก่ง skilled ยัง yet ค่ะ kha (polite word)
> 
> So now, how to put it all together? you are skilled in speaking thai, or you're not skilled yet?


----------

